# Conditioner Recommendations



## Skywolf20 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi!
My pup who just turned one has been swimming a lot lately and his skin is getting a little dry. What are some good conditioners and leave in conditioners to use on him?

Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where is he swimming? Chlorinated pool or lake? 

Shouldn't really be getting dried out from swimming in a lake? My guys swim a couple times a week in summer. 

I do have conditioner, but it's more for show prep. 

Now shampoo - depending on what you are using, some could be drying the coat out or causing skin issues? Most shampoos at petstores are not really great.


----------



## Skywolf20 (Jan 24, 2021)

Megora said:


> Where is he swimming? Chlorinated pool or lake?
> 
> Shouldn't really be getting dried out from swimming in a lake? My guys swim a couple times a week in summer.
> 
> ...





Megora said:


> Where is he swimming? Chlorinated pool or lake?
> 
> Shouldn't really be getting dried out from swimming in a lake? My guys swim a couple times a week in summer.
> 
> ...


He swims in a saltwater pool. I do use a medicated shampoo, Duoxo, for allergies. It could something else that he’s allergic too but I have noticed more scratching since it’s gotten warmer and he swims more. I’m looking forward to when he can finally get allergy tested in a few months. I’m really looking for something that can soothe him in the interim until we can do testing.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you rinse him off (and thoroughly) every time he gets out of the pool? Cause salt left over on the skin would contribute to drying his skin out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brave said:


> Do you rinse him off (and thoroughly) every time he gets out of the pool? Cause salt left over on the skin would contribute to drying his skin out.


I know I hate swimming in oceans because of the salt.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

A good moisturizing shampoo is Hylyt (available at chewy.com). It is hypoallergenic and doesn't strip the natural oils from the coat. It contains essential fatty acids that help condition the skin and coat. It also rinses out easily. You probably wouldn't need any conditioner with it. Also, Zymox makes a leave-in conditioner that's gentle and soothing for irritated skin.


----------



## Skywolf20 (Jan 24, 2021)

Brave said:


> Do you rinse him off (and thoroughly) every time he gets out of the pool? Cause salt left over on the skin would contribute to drying his skin out.


I typically rinse him a little. I’m going to try to be more thorough about it. He has thicker hair towards his rear and that’s where I see the flakiness. Thanks!


----------



## Skywolf20 (Jan 24, 2021)

tikiandme said:


> A good moisturizing shampoo is Hylyt (available at chewy.com). It is hypoallergenic and doesn't strip the natural oils from the coat. It contains essential fatty acids that help condition the skin and coat. It also rinses out easily. You probably wouldn't need any conditioner with it. Also, Zymox makes a leave-in conditioner that's gentle and soothing for irritated skin.


Thank you for the suggestion. I just order some of the Hylyt to try on him.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Skywolf20 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I just order some of the Hylyt to try on him.


A little goes along way. I usually dilute it with water, but my dog doesn't have dry skin. I hope the shampoo helps.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Skywolf20 said:


> He swims in a saltwater pool. I do use a medicated shampoo, Duoxo, for allergies. It could something else that he’s allergic too but I have noticed more scratching since it’s gotten warmer and he swims more. I’m looking forward to when he can finally get allergy tested in a few months. I’m really looking for something that can soothe him in the interim until we can do testing.


You could try Cytopoint shots to keep his allergies at bay until you get the allergy tests done. I have a saline pool. It doesn’t dry out my dog’s skin or ours. I don’t think the salt levels are anything like that of the ocean.

Edit: I had to google. It’s ten times less salt. That being said, I do rinse Logan off after swimming. 

I really like Isle of Dogs shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I re-read your first post. You mentioned he gets more itchy in the warm weather and he has some flaking. Has your vet done a skin scraping to test for infection, specifically staph? When my dog was younger he had a staph infection on his back (back was flakey) in the spring. Vet gave keflex and I used Douxo or ketachlor shampoo. The antibiotics, frequent bathing, and using the leave-on conditioner by Zymox cleared it up. Just a thought.


----------

